# What to use? Bliss-stick Cockpit HUGE!



## 8lifeGREAT (Dec 21, 2007)

Who is using what skirts for the HUGE new cockpits?

I have a LC1 all-in-one that I use for my WaveSport, but the Bliss-stick I just bought is larger. I can barely get my skirt on, concerned it would blow (it didn't,) but also don't want to stretch it out as my Wave Sport XXX is my favorite river running boat.

I'm looking cheap and readily available, therefore nothing NEW. I really like a shortie all-in-one, but just a skirt works too. The flipdeck is $220! Even amoritized over 5 years that's too steep for me!


----------



## DeLiSh (May 5, 2004)

Snapdragon deck has worked well for me. At around 100$ or so you can have one last a while. Use a XL for the Bliss Stick cockpits.

Good Luck


----------

